# [SOLVED] Windows 7 drivers for Samsung laptop np355e5c



## valouris (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi, my aunt just got this new laptop, but it came with Windows 8. She couldnt use them and she asked me to install Windows 7. I managed to use the mind-boggling BIOS and actually install Windows 7 properly

But to my surprise, there are no drivers for local or wireless networking. This is the first PC ever that Windows 7 cant install a local networking driver that I come upon. Usually there are a lot of drivers missing, but after connecting locally to the router I run windows update and it finds everything normally. This is not the case with this sadly.

I cannot find drivers anywhere for this thing. The official Samsung support page only has a program that downloads all its drivers off the internet. I also cannot find what exact wireless card this thing has so I can search for the driver more specifically.

Does anyone know what wireless cards are in these things? Or some universal driver I can use temporarily to connect to the internet and download all the rest???

Thanks a lot in advance for the help


----------



## valouris (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 drivers for Samsung laptop np355e5c*

nvm, I used Sandra to find out the wlan chipset and I found the drivers


----------



## valouris (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 drivers for Samsung laptop np355e5c*

the plot thickens. I managed to install the wlan driver and it works perfectly, but windows update still doesnt recognize the rest hardware with missing drivers. 

Also, I cant install the 6470m driver. It says my hardware is incompatible, but I the gfx card is definitely that one. ***?

The Samsung site insists on using SW update, there are no other drivers to download. I downloaded swupdate, but it cant run, maybe it onlu runs on W8???

They have made things really hard to not use Windows 8...this is infuriating


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 drivers for Samsung laptop np355e5c*

Hello,

Too late now but it is usually best to make sure that there are drivers available 

before actually performing a downgrade\upgrade of the OS.

What version of Windows 7 did you install?

What drivers are you still missing? Post the hardware id for the drivers.


> Open the Device Manager
> Right Click on the Device in question
> Properties
> Details Tab
> ...


----------



## sevep (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 drivers for Samsung laptop np355e5c*

Hi 
Probably not much help now, you can make a backup of all your drivers before re-installing an OS using the free version of drivermax. After the re-install you can selectively import the drivers that are missing.


----------



## valouris (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 drivers for Samsung laptop np355e5c*

Hi, thanks for chiming in, albeit a bit too late. I had checked that the laptop used to come with W7 installed, so I thought there would be drivers available, but it seems Samsung is pushing W8 too much and had their W7 drivers disappear from their site 

I managed to find the drivers using the tutorial on this forum for some, and using Driver Genius for others, I never thought I would be helped by a program like that 

Anyway, thanks a lot!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 drivers for Samsung laptop np355e5c*

Glad you got it sorted and Thanks for the update.


----------



## kapi10 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey Valouris can you please share wich wlan chipset it is? Cuz i have the same problem and cant manage it myself  .


----------



## valouris (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry man, I gave the laptop back and I cant remember..

Check this thread however: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html

I used this technique to find the device.



> Open the Device Manager
> Right Click on the Device in question
> Properties
> Details Tab
> ...


If you find this too hard you can use a program like SiSoftware Sandra that scans your hardware and tells you what it is, but sometimes it is hit or miss.

I hope I helped you a bit


----------



## MilkyJoe (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello 
I want to downgrade my laptop. Its a samsung series 5 NP550pc-a08uk
But there is no support on the samsung website!
Where will i get all the correct drivers from??

May i just ask, is there any particular version of windows 7 i should use? Im going to buy a genuine version and not sure which one to get.
Best regards,
Dave


----------



## DrumrbaxJ (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi guys. I'm sorry to jump on to a solved problem, but I am having an unbelievable amount of trouble finding the network drivers for this very laptop after I downgraded from 8 to 7 and I feel like I'm about to get a stress headache over it all.

Please help.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Use this method to find out exactly what drivers you need: Tracking down Device Drivers | Tech Support Forum


----------



## DrumrbaxJ (Jan 18, 2014)

The problem is that I can't connect to the internet without the network drivers. I can just download them and USB them though, right?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes, work out exactly what drivers are needed by using the article, then find and download them on another machine and then transfer them via a USB stick.


----------

